# Moving to Pisa, Italy



## RUNGANO

What is the cost of building a new home compared to building a home in 
Texas U.S.A. ???


----------



## dario

RUNGANO said:


> What is the cost of building a new home compared to building a home in
> Texas U.S.A. ???


I don't know about TExas, I can tell you that builiding a new home in italy, if done state of the art costs around € 750,00 - € 1.100,00 per sq.M (depends on what sort of materials you use inside -eg. see about a wooden roof instead of cement; see about parquet flooring instead of marble etc.) + cost of land and building taxes + project work. 

There are ways of cutting corners. Bear in mind italy is a sismic area so buildings have to reach anti earthquake standards.


----------



## RUNGANO

*Moving To Pisa*

Thank you for the information..


----------



## ingridbergman

*Ingrid*



RUNGANO said:


> What is the cost of building a new home compared to building a home in
> Texas U.S.A. ???


Hi, just moved here myself. Im from england and an interior designer, so if you do decide to build or remodel and you need any help,please feel free to contact me. I am living in Lucca if you visit anytime it would be nice to meet new friends living here anyway. kind regards Ingrid


----------

